# Clendening info



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello. I plan on doing some spring turkey hunting down around Clendening Lake using my Jon boat for access. With only hunting till noon I’d like to fish a little making the trip down there. Just wondering how the fishing is and if any species is better to target than another. Any info about the turkey population would also be appreciated if you have any. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

There are turkey there but be careful. 
That public access around the lake gets hunted extremely hard. Thrre are several roads around the lake that allow access from their also. You're sneaking in on a bird from the lake and there's probably another hunter coming in from the other side. 
My best friend used to hunt clendening mostly but for the most part has moved on due to hunter pressure. 
Good luck, be safe


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I overlaid the lake map and put a boundary on the public land. enjoy!


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Shaun69007 said:


> I overlaid the lake map and put a boundary on the public land. enjoy!


Thanks I appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

RH1 said:


> There are turkey there but be careful.
> That public access around the lake gets hunted extremely hard. Thrre are several roads around the lake that allow access from their also. You're sneaking in on a bird from the lake and there's probably another hunter coming in from the other side.
> My best friend used to hunt clendening mostly but for the most part has moved on due to hunter pressure.
> Good luck, be safe


Good to know. Thanks. I hunted there deer gun season and came in from the road. Seems it would be easier to cover more ground from the boat. And get a little fishing in after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbeCox (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey I dont wanna start a new topic cuz this is the most recent post about it but I'm coming down from Cleveland next weekend to hopefully do some fishin on Clendening. I'm gonna rent a kayak from the marina, any tips or cool bays I should check out?


----------



## Buckeye3405 (Dec 19, 2018)

799 by the causeway has always been popular as well as brushy fork bay


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Went Sunday. Caught one largemouth a few bluegill and a handful of white bass. Pretty lake. Water temp from 51-55. No turkeys gobbling either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

JohnJH said:


> Hello. I plan on doing some spring turkey hunting down around Clendening Lake using my Jon boat for access. With only hunting till noon I’d like to fish a little making the trip down there. Just wondering how the fishing is and if any species is better to target than another. Any info about the turkey population would also be appreciated if you have any. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to fish there for saugeye years ago Just west of the marina. There are also some crappie and some nice bass.


----------

